

FanGamb: Gamble + Fantasy Football - keltecp11
http://www.fangamb.com/pages/home

======
shedd
Since it's not immediately clear from the link, just wanted to point out that
FanGamb is a DreamIt Ventures startup from Philadelphia -- for more details,
check out: [http://technicallyphilly.com/2009/09/15/fangamb-fantasy-
spor...](http://technicallyphilly.com/2009/09/15/fangamb-fantasy-sports-and-
gambling-come-together-in-addiction-inducing-glory)

------
heyitsnick
That intro video on the homepage is so good, it nearly got me excited about
American sports!

Very polished.

------
corbett3000
Thanks! You can find us here: <http://www.istrategylabs.com>

------
LargeWu
Looks cool. I've had this idea floating around in my head for a while, and
have played around with it a bit but never really took it seriously. I'll have
to check it out.

Another example that proves ideas are nothing and implementation is
everything. Good luck guys!

------
mattmaroon
Pretty cool concept. We considered doing something like this briefly. I'll be
curious to see how this ends up, and wishing the founders well.

------
imp
Does the winner get money, or is it just for fun?

~~~
jgynot
At this time FanGamb is not providing prizes. We've found that most users
treat this like any other fantasy sports league or march madness pool where
all players ante up something on their own. But all of that is handled offline
totally separated from the site itself.

~~~
imp
Cool, thanks. Look forward to trying it.

------
keltecp11
Promo video looks fantastic, who made it?

~~~
shedd
Thanks for the comments! The video was made by iStrategyLabs in Washington, DC
- they are an awesome design team!

~~~
mattmaroon
Are you one of the founders? I previously ran Draftmix.com, a fantasy football
site (and YC Alum). I live in Ohio, so if we're ever near we should meet up.

~~~
shedd
Matt, I am one of the founders. Great to hear from you! My co-founder has sent
you an email about getting in touch.

